# Форум 1С > Система налогообложения (ОСНО, УСНО, ЕНВД) >  Ведение кассы ИП на УСН

## dvmitry

ИП на УСН (Доходы-Расходы).
Работников нет.
Расходы: Безналичная (по счетам через р\с) и наличная (по товарным чекам) оплата товара. 
Доходы: Безналичное поступление средств.
Программа: 1С 8.2. базовая.
С безналом вроде все понятно.

Для покупки товара за наличку сейчас алгоритм  такой:
1. Оформляю ПКО на сумму покупки
2. Получаю товарный чек
3. Оформляю авансовый отчет и РКО на этот чек.
4. Для пополнения кассы использую перечисление средств с расчетного счета на пластиковую карту. Здесь оформляется только платежка, которая в КДР не участвует.

Проблема в том, что 1с не все РКО включает в расходы, хотя товар сразу продан или списан на свои нужды.

Вопрос: как правильно вести кассу в моем случае?

----------


## hameshaa

Мне тоже интересно.

----------


## Михаил54

Сейчас же вроде изменения какие то произошли , из-за внедрения онлайн касс

----------

